# Pet hates when detailing



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

Everyone has them, what's yours?

Mine is people asking me, talking to me when I'm trying to get on and finish something. Because I use a shared unit on the weekends I get all sorts of questions :lol: 

Just interested in hearing what others suffer from as we are a special breed of people...?


----------



## TORQ (Jun 23, 2015)

Missed.

A.

Spot.

No, no I didn't


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

Guy walks past yesterday and he's seen me a few times over the past couple of weekends and said "if you keep doing that you will get to bare metal"... Bugged me, but at least I'm looking after my car or trying to.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Mine is in an apartment where people pay to get their car washed. A guy washes 4-5 cars with 1 bucket of water and 1 towel. Not joking. He comes over and asks me if I'd like my car washed.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Packing all the gear away when finished.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Having to drive in the rain after


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

The_Weasel said:


> Having to drive in the rain after


yes this.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

After a detail, having to use the brakes. 

Finding another stone chip....

The inner conflict of wanting my car to be perfect but knowing that it never will be because I use it every day

Apart from that everything's Rosie. 

Cooks


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

Parking wardens double yellows outside my house. I know they are only doing a job but my street is a dead end and not a lot of traffic use the road.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not much hate about actually detailing yet lol.

I'll add one. I detest cloth wheel arches, I can never get them properly clean when all the bits get embedded. Doesn't stop me trying though


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Thinking you have all the glass sparkling and then finding a smear when you're out and about


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Feeling like I should talk to the neighbours when I see them , so i do, but secretly watching the water dry on my car is driving me insane


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Cookies said:


> After a detail, having to use the brakes.
> 
> Cooks


Ever tried driving 100miles to a car show and not braking to keep ya wheels clean... It's a nightmare!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Feeling hurried


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

That bird that seems to know when I've detailed the car and compliments me by ****ting on the car .... Never bothers any other time !


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Water traps. Usually after you've put the drying cloth away.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The word 'mop'.


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

When my neighbour puts his hand on the car when talking to me just after I've just finished polishing it!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Inside of windscreen!! wrong angle for my back. 

Gonz.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Water drying on bodywork before I can finish washing every panel, so I have to go around again.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

just comments in general

Missed a spot
You're not cleaning that car AGAIN


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Hate it when the car in front puts his screenwashers on and covers your freshly detailed car in detergent.


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

J4KE45 said:


> just comments in general
> 
> Missed a spot
> You're not cleaning that car AGAIN


"you can come do mine iff you want"
Nearly every person that sees me cleaning the car sais this lol no jokes


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The_Weasel said:


> Having to drive in the rain after


^ This :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Pet hate for me, is feeling self conscious when ever I do something on our cars as I like to take care of them and the rest of the street (bar two people) don't.

I.e. I'm going to breaking out the polisher to correct the marks the various dealers have inflicted by washing it with a brush and I know I'm going to feel eyes on me as I don't have a garage.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I want to detail my car and I carn't because the weather is crap.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The_Weasel said:


> Having to drive in the rain after


I don't mind that. Get to see the water beading up and doing its T-1000 impression on the bonnet


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Pet hate for me, is feeling self conscious when ever I do something on our cars as I like to take care of them and the rest of the street (bar two people) don't.
> 
> I.e. I'm going to breaking out the polisher to correct the marks the various dealers have inflicted by washing it with a brush and I know I'm going to feel eyes on me as I don't have a garage.


Try doing a weeks waxstock prep on axles stands and see/hear the passers by :lol:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Try doing a weeks waxstock prep on axles stands and see/hear the passers by :lol:


Lol I suppose that's going to get a few more looks


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

kylebailey said:


> "you can come do mine iff you want"
> Nearly every person that sees me cleaning the car sais this lol no jokes


^^^This! Gets my goat every time
Anyone have a good comeback line for it?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Spending hours on the car to have a 2 minute shower burned into the butter soft crap Jap paint by the succeeding sun. I will try my very best to get a silver car next. Another solid black Toyota would have to be given to me along with Jennifer Lawrence in the boot. Also I don't like spending 567 hours fannying around sorting out the pressure washer.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Lol I suppose that's going to get a few more looks


Done me head in last year

Want to hide away this year -.-


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

cossiecol said:


> Pet hate for me, is feeling self conscious when ever I do something on our cars as I like to take care of them and the rest of the street (bar two people) don't.
> 
> I.e. I'm going to breaking out the polisher to correct the marks the various dealers have inflicted by washing it with a brush and I know I'm going to feel eyes on me as I don't have a garage.


I have a similar thing. The neighbours etc just don't get it. I get the usual comments "you can do mine next" and "I can't believe your still cleaning the car". Trouble is where I live it's all twitchy curtain busy bodies ('ere Gerald, he's just cleaned that car and now he's going round and doing it again etc) and can just feel them looking out with them trying to think of their next oh so funny comment to share with me.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> ^^^This! Gets my goat every time
> Anyone have a good comeback line for it?


Yes mate - I always say "Pull it up here and I'll work you out a price." Usually gets a chuckle but also gets the point across lol. Read it on here somewhere years ago.


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

My neighbours seeing it as an opportunity to have a conversation with me! I don't speak to them, don't want to speak to them when I have free time let alone when I am Pre occupied! Oh and that I have to use a hose extension and people tut because they feel they have to get off their bikes and lift it over, just ride over the thing! :wall:

So to summarise, people in general


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Pet hate for me, is feeling self conscious when ever I do something on our cars as I like to take care of them and the rest of the street (bar two people) don't.
> 
> I.e. I'm going to breaking out the polisher to correct the marks the various dealers have inflicted by washing it with a brush and I know I'm going to feel eyes on me as I don't have a garage.


Wow. I couldn't agree more!!!

So I decided to build a garage, and the neighbours send letters of objection to the planning department. I cannot win with my neighbours...... although I did get my planning permission granted regardless of the neighbours mindless, selfish, and idiotic opinions.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> ^^^This! Gets my goat every time
> Anyone have a good comeback line for it?


The last time I did my neighbours car was when I owned it, and subsequently sold it to him!


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Without fail, once the cars are clean, a birds drops its load on it. Neighbours complained when I started shooting them so had to put up with it.(not really)&#55357;&#56441;


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

ShinyBoy said:


> Everyone has them, what's yours?
> 
> Mine is people asking me, talking to me when I'm trying to get on and finish something. Because I use a shared unit on the weekends I get all sorts of questions :lol:
> 
> Just interested in hearing what others suffer from as we are a special breed of people...?


Change your Pet ! Or don't let him watch !


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Pet hate for me, is feeling self conscious when ever I do something on our cars as I like to take care of them and the rest of the street (bar two people) don't.
> 
> I.e. I'm going to breaking out the polisher to correct the marks the various dealers have inflicted by washing it with a brush and I know I'm going to feel eyes on me as I don't have a garage.


Glad you said that! its not just me then!


----------



## james_eddy (May 28, 2015)

The one that's annoying me at the moment is when I've freshly cleaned my van then have to drive somewhere through the wall of bugs that seem to be flying around at the moment!


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Dropping a new microfibre on the floor and having to do the walk of shame to the wheelie bin with it


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

As I said, we all seem to suffer from similar traits. People who don't understand and mither the life out of us, add to the mix of our newly perfected finishes being tarnished and we should all live on the same street with one big warehouse for us to work in! Imagine how perfect it'd be lol.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

kylebailey said:


> "you can come do mine if you want"





Hereisphilly said:


> Anyone have a good comeback line for it?


How about,

"You can come do mine if you want"

"I would .......... if I did .......... but I don't .......... so I won't ........... now, naff off".


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

Black cars and living near a cliffs edge. Birds everywhere. Is there a legal exception to shoot seagulls if they keeping ****ting all over your house, car and garden?


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

kylebailey said:


> "you can come do mine iff you want"
> 
> Nearly every person that sees me cleaning the car sais this lol no jokes


Ha, this!

I just say 'I'm too expensive for you mate'
...don't usually hear from them after that.

Waxing white vehicles, can hardly see where you've been. Just always be through then :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

My pet hate is when you've washed and dried the car, ready to wax it and then..........it starts raining.
Living in Ireland, the rain is never far away.

Another is when you wax a car and it leaves streaks! Bonnet of the corsa nearly always done this with TW ice, but i think it was because I was applying it wrong ie applicator wasn't damp enough. Streaks just make you feel like throwing in the microfibre 300gsm towel.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Beginning to feel knackered when I still have a fair bit to do and trying not to rush it.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Slime said:


> How about,
> 
> "You can come do mine if you want"
> 
> "I would .......... if I did .......... but I don't .......... so I won't ........... now, naff off".


I usually respond with 'yeab no problem, washes start at £30 and anything over and above just plain washing is billed accordingly'

Usually sends them on their way


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ShinyBoy said:


> As I said, we all seem to suffer from similar traits. People who don't understand and mither the life out of us, add to the mix of our newly perfected finishes being tarnished and we should all live on the same street with one big warehouse for us to work in! Imagine how perfect it'd be lol.


You can have a look in my tool box if you're nice to me lmao.....


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

The car in front spraying its windscreen washers, then ends up over the top of the car and on the front of mine


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Cleaning my car in the winter only to find I'm staring at a gritting lorry coming the other way.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Slime said:


> Cleaning my car in the winter only to find I'm staring at a gritting lorry coming the other way.
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


And then it covers you in grit, all over the bonnet and everything! Grrrrrr


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> The word 'mop'.


Errm, Why?


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Neighbour insists on coming out and asking if I'm sick of washing my car yet. I always ask her the same question back, are you not sick of cleaning up after your kids yet? Almost a ritual now and just a it OCD.


----------



## ZeppoJeff (Jul 6, 2015)

People asking the question "you're cleaning your car again?" Or "you're cleaning the wrong car, mines over there"...I mean actual haha 

Also spending hours detailing the car to come out and find one of 5 neighbours cats sitting on top of it...argh


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> ^^^This! Gets my goat every time
> Anyone have a good comeback line for it?


Sure. I'll just get my price list....


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting sucked into the hype regarding new products, trying something new only to find its not as good as the stuff you were using originally.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

gordonpuk said:


> Errm, Why?


You mop your kitchen floor not your car.


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Your cat jumping on to your bonnet and then your roof just minutes after you have done the final QD wipe down after 9 hours work...

I went mental and I'm sure most the street heard it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Pet hate for me, is feeling self conscious when ever I do something on our cars as I like to take care of them and the rest of the street (bar two people) don't.
> 
> I.e. I'm going to breaking out the polisher to correct the marks the various dealers have inflicted by washing it with a brush and I know I'm going to feel eyes on me as I don't have a garage.


could be worse, you could be one of them with nothing better to do then watch you clean your car. How sad of a life that must be


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

ZeppoJeff said:


> People asking the question "you're cleaning your car again?" Or "you're cleaning the wrong car, mines over there"...I mean actual haha
> 
> Also spending hours detailing the car to come out and find one of 5 neighbours cats sitting on top of it...argh


I stay at the girlfriends house on the weekends and she has three cats, in the colder months because I don't get there until later the bonnet is always nice and warm and they feel the need to sit on it p****s me off royally, or should I say pi***d me off. I haven't played with a supersoaker for a long long time but figured I'd make an 'investment'  Had to wait till she'd gone to sleep and all three were settled but after a full tank of water from the bedroom window three weeks on the run they finally got the message :thumb:. I wanted to flat out shoot them but I had more fun with the water gun than ever imagined, turns out waking her up on a cold February morning with a nice refreshing blast to the bottom isn't her idea of a wake up call :lol:


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

ShinyBoy said:


> I stay at the girlfriends house on the weekends and she has three cats, in the colder months because I don't get there until later the bonnet is always nice and warm and they feel the need to sit on it p****s me off royally, or should I say pi***d me off. I haven't played with a supersoaker for a long long time but figured I'd make an 'investment'  Had to wait till she'd gone to sleep and all three were settled but after a full tank of water from the bedroom window three weeks on the run they finally got the message :thumb:. I wanted to flat out shoot them but I had more fun with the water gun than ever imagined, *turns out waking her up on a cold February morning with a nice refreshing blast to the bottom isn't her idea of a wake up call *:lol:


That's weird, she thanks me when I do it!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smugly Rinsing off a black car with filtered water from the resin vessel on a roasting hot day only to realise the resin is had it!!!!!!


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

ShinyBoy said:


> I stay at the girlfriends house on the weekends and she has three cats, in the colder months because I don't get there until later the bonnet is always nice and warm and they feel the need to sit on it p****s me off royally, or should I say pi***d me off. I haven't played with a supersoaker for a long long time but figured I'd make an 'investment'  Had to wait till she'd gone to sleep and all three were settled but after a full tank of water from the bedroom window three weeks on the run they finally got the message :thumb:. I wanted to flat out shoot them but I had more fun with the water gun than ever imagined, turns out waking her up on a cold February morning with a nice refreshing blast to the bottom isn't her idea of a wake up call :lol:


See I tried a similar approach with the hose but my cat being a bengal and a water lover... It just didn't work. She loves being inside the car and sitting on the dash watching me clean the car, which I don't mind. Just don't touch my paint work


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cookies said:


> After a detail, having to use the brakes.


Be a saddo like me... Take the car for a quick spin round the block, slam on the brakes, back home, quick wipe over the wheels....


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

People commenting when detailing " you will wash that paint away" buggs me every time


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

When it rains when you've got the DA out........  it's just happened to me and I'm properly miffed about it. I've now had to leave the car with no protection on it!!


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Give it a swirt with some hydro02 if u have any then blast off lol. Good quick protection. Or a QD


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

who said using the brakes ? I hate anyone that makes me use them . Also hate packing everything away after . Also hate the guaranteed rain i get as soon


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Coddy20 said:


> People commenting when detailing " you will wash that paint away" buggs me every time


I previously had a black Exeo, and I changed it for a silver one.

When I brought the new car home, my neighbour stopped and said "See, I told you you'd wash all the paint off."

We both had a good chuckle at that.

Cooks


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

The neighbours in general laughing at me because the car gets washed every Saturday without fail. I just tell them 'this is what you get for owning a black car'.
Also people or family talking to you when trying to polish or especially drying the car.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

When it rains during, after or next day.
Clearing everything away after.
Cleaning/ rinsing after use buckets, wheel woolies, Mesto Foamer.
Weather 
Dropping clay or microfibre cloths


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

When you've just spend a couple of days polishing all the swirls and little marks out. All nicely waxed, everything is finished.

Then someone waltzes over... "that looks so smooth" - and then decides it's a great idea to rub their hands all over it! What's that all about?!


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a pet hate for grooved rubber hoses in the boot for the electrics, the sort that never look clean or black and you can't seem to get any brush or your fingers on to it to clean it or dress it. Grrrr.

As for do mine next, £200 mate


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got a few.

Anybody talking to me when I'm detailing, people in general as the dog comes and sits outside with me and if he see's anyone he runs off to get a fuss. Dropping clay and microfibre clothes, getting everything out then putting it back, drying the car then still seeing water marks. The whole talking to the neighbours thing. And finally the girlfriend not asking if I want a drink


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

As above ....................... having to make my own tea!


----------

